# flounder on fly



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

caught last weekoutside the mouth of a bayou. was trying for trout, but they were being picky and short striking. decided to try low and slow; this guy jumped on. fly was an ugly crazy charlie variation.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Neat!


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Great catch on the fly.


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Pretty cool. :clap


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

:takephoto:clap:clap:clap:clap Way to go.


----------

